# Reminder - Electric Water Heater Element



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't forget to turn on the electric water heater switch on the outside of the camper when you are de-winterizing. Say, for example, that you initially heat your water using the LP heater, but then shut it off and rely on only the INSIDE electric water heater switch being turned on. Then say, hypothetically speaking, that you take a shower with only that inside switch turned on. Reliable research has shown that your hot water runs out right around the time you need to rinse the shampoo out of your hair.









This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

And let just say you remember the outside switch on the heater but oh I dont know forget to turn on the breaker at the panel and just assume the water will get hot while you are trying to shower.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

PCMODad said:


> Don't forget to turn on the electric water heater switch on the outside of the camper when you are de-winterizing. Say, for example, that you initially heat your water using the LP heater, but then shut it off and rely on only the INSIDE electric water heater switch being turned on. Then say, hypothetically speaking, that you take a shower with only that inside switch turned on. Reliable research has shown that your hot water runs out right around the time you need to rinse the shampoo out of your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's too funny! LOL!


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent advice!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

There's an outside switch?







I've never seen an outside switch, but then, I've never looked for one in 3-1/2 years.









Where is this switch?









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> There's an outside switch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is only on the newer models so you are good.


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> There's an outside switch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours has an "on/off" switch inside the water heater cover - right below the heating element. It's sort of hidden behind the wires and pipes. I felt silly for forgetting about it, but relieved that I didn't have to spend money to fix something!


----------

